# Kernel Update -> Tastatur zickt

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle miteinander!

Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich von einem Kernel mit gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 zu einem Kernel, der auf gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6 basiert, gewechselt. Danach ein module-rebuild, welches mein tp_smapi neu gebaut hat und neugestartet. Eigentlich läuft alles, aber meine Funktastatur zickt. Meine eingebaute Laptop-Tastatur funktioniert ohne Probleme, nur wenn ich meine Funktastatur am Schreibtisch benutzen will, verpuffen immer mal wieder die ersten Tastendrücke oder Mausbewegungen. Die fehlenden Bewegungen oder Tasten werden auch nicht durch irgeneine plötzliche Reaktion auf dem Bildschirm kompensiert, sie haben einfach scheinbar nie stattgefunden.

Eine erste Idee war, dass vielleicht das usb-auto-suspend verändert wurde, weshalb ich "usbcore.autosuspend=1" aus meiner grub.conf auch schon gelöscht hatte, danach hat die Tastatur aber genau so reagiert.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch die xorg-input-Treiber neu gebaut, alles ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## bas89

Ich kann dir schonmal sagen, dass du damit nicht allein bist. Mit meiner kabelgebundenen USB-Tastatur von Cherry passiert sowas auch. Gerade beim schnellen Chatten nervt das. Ich habe testweise „laptop-mode“ deinstalliert, aber gebracht hatte das irgendwie nichts. Das ist ein Bug, der irgendwie nervig, aber nicht so nervig ist, dass ich mich richtig drum kümmere...

----------

